# Where to buy public liability insurance-dog walking/pet sitting



## kam200

Hi everyone im looking for recommendations for public liability insurance as im just about ready to launch my dog walking and pet sitting business and am doing the finishing touches for it.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, kayleigh


----------



## Sled dog hotel

kam200 said:


> Hi everyone im looking for recommendations for public liability insurance as im just about ready to launch my dog walking and pet sitting business and am doing the finishing touches for it.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks, kayleigh


There are probably a few companies but Pet plan now do one called pet plan sanctuary Dog walkers and pet sitters insurance, you also get a freed ad on pet plan business finder for policy holders 
Tel 0800 980 7325 Insurance for Boarding Kennels & Catteries - Petplan Sanctuary


----------



## Andromeda

I'm insured with Cliverton
Welcome
You also can try: Pet Bussines Insurance:
http://www.petbusinessinsurance.co.uk/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## sitandstay

Hi, 

I run a Animal and House Sitting business and I got a great deal with Kerry London, they are a brokers and usually get the best rates 

Hope that give you a little help 

Sit and Stay Animal and House Sitters.


----------



## sitandstay

kam200 said:


> Hi everyone im looking for recommendations for public liability insurance as im just about ready to launch my dog walking and pet sitting business and am doing the finishing touches for it.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks, kayleigh


Hi,

Did you manage to find a good deal on your insurance?


----------



## JustmeGemmy

I'm insured with Cliverton as well. I found them cheaper & covered more than PetPlan.


----------

